# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أسماء سور القرآن الكريم وفوائدها لقضاء الحوائج..

## مناجاة الصابرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم : (( عليكم بالقرآن فإنه شفاء النافع ، و الدواء المبارك ، و عصمة لمن تمسك به ، و نجاة لمن تبعه ، لا يعوج فيقوّم ، و لا يزيغ فيشعب ، ولا تنقضي عجائبه ، و لا يخلق على كثرة الردّ ، . . . . . إلى آخر الحديث )) 


حبيت أعرض لكم بعض فوائد الآيات القرآنية و السور مستفيداً مما ذكره الكفعمي رحمه الله في مصباحه عن فضائل السور و خواص السور ، و ما ذكر في كتاب منتخب الختوم و كتاب البرهان في تفسير القرآن و غيرها من الكتب .


و إليكم بعض فوائد سور القرآن الكريم :


1- سورة الفاتحة لقضاء الحوائج الكلية و الجزئية :


من قرأ فاتحة الكتاب بهذا النحو ( مائة مرة ) قضى الله تعالى جميع حوائجه الكلية و الجزئية منها ، حيث يكررها :
21 مرة بعد صلاة الصبح
22 مرة بعد صلاة الظهر
23 مرة بعد صلاة العصر
24 مرة بعد صلاة المغرب 
10 مرات بعد صلاة العشاء . و هذا مجرب .


2- سورة الفاتحة لقضاء الحاجة :



نقل عن شفاء الصدور ، مما جرب و صح أنه من قرأ بين صلاة الصبح و نافلتها 41 مرة ( إحدى و أربعين مرة ) سورة الفاتحة و داوم على ذلك ( أربعين صباحاً ) من غير خلل ، قضى الله حاجته كائنة ما كانت ، حتى لو كان عقيماً ، رزقه الله تعالى الذرية .


3- الفاتحة و الإخلاص لقضاء الحاجة :


من قرأ سورة الفاتحة إلى ( و إياك نستعين ) ثم قرأ قل هو الله أحد إلى نهايتها ثم قال (( اللهم اجمع بيني و بين حاجتي كما جمعت بين أسمائك و صفاتك يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام )) ( ثلاث مرات) ثم أتم الفاتحة إلى آخرها ، قضيت حاجته إنشاء الله .


4- سورة الأنفال لغلبة الخصم أمام القضاء :


من علق عليه سورة الأنفال لم يقف بين يدي حاكم إلا قضى له على خصمه .


5- سورة هود المباركة لأي حاجة :


تقرأ سورة هود المباركة لأي حاجة ( ثلاثة عشر مرة ) فتقضى إنشاء الله تعالى.


6- سورة الحجر لكثرة الرزق و البيع و الشراء :


إن من خواص سورة الحجر إذا كتبت و علقت على الشخص ، كثر عليه الرزق و البيع و الشراء ، و يحبه الناس ، و يريدون معاملته ، و يكثر ربحه بإذن الله تعالى .


7- سورة الإسراء لكل أمر صعب :


تقرأ سورة الإسراء لكل أمر صعب أو مشكل يبتلى به الإنسان و لكل مطلب و حاجة . 
و هو أن يتلوها سبع مرات دون توقف و سوف ينال حاجته حتماً .


8- سورة يس و الصافات يوم الجمعة :


قال رسول الله صل الله عليه و آله وسلم : من قرأ يس و الصافات يوم الجمعة ، ثم سأل الله أعطاه سؤله .


9- سورة الدخان لكفاية المهمات :


نقل عن الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام أنه من قرأ هذه السورة ( الدخان ) للكفاية من المهمات (سبع مرات) كفاه الله إياها كلها بسرعة و من كتبها و حملها معه أمن من الجنون و الاضطراب ، و أصبح ذا هيبة بين الناس و محبوباً منهم .


10- سورة الأحقاف للخلاص من المهالك :


ورد في كتاب ختومات القرآن أنه من ابتلى بمهلكة فليقرأ هذه السورة (الأحقاف) ثلاث مرات و يسجد خلاصاً .


11- سورة النجم لقضاء الحاجة :


روي عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم أن من قرأ هذه السورة (النجم) (واحداً و عشرين مرة) لقضاء الحاجة ، قضية حاجته بسرعة .


12- سورة الفتح للوصول إلى الغايات :


و هو جيد جداً أيام الجمعات ، و كثير من الناس وصلوا إلى غاياتهم بفضل هذا الختم (قراءة سورة الفتح) يبتدأ به يوم السبت ، و يستحب أن يقرأه (ختم سورة إنا فتحنا) (خمس مرات كل يوم) .


أما يوم الجمعة فيقرأه (أحد عشر مرة) و يقرأ سورة (إذا جاء نصر الله) بعد كل مرة . فإذا ما أنهاها (واحداً و أربعين مرة ) يقرأ هذا الدعاء (أحد عشر مرة) (( يا مفتِّح فتِّح يا مفرِّج فرِّج يا مسبِّب سبِّب يا ميسِّر يسِّر يا مسهّل سهّل يا متمّم تمّم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين)) .



13- سورة الحديد لكل مطلب :


و هي (سورة الحديد) مجربة لكل المطالب . بأن يجلس ليلة الجمعة ، في خلوة متجهاً نحو القبلة ، على وضوء فيقرأها (سبع مرات) دون انقطاع ثم يقرأ هذا الدعاء : (( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، اللهم إني أسألك بعزتك يا عزيز و بقدرتك يا قدير و بحكمتك يا حكيم و برحمتك يا رحمن و بمنِّك يا منّان و أن تحفظنا بالإيمان قائماً قاعداً راكعاً ساجداً نائماً و يقظة حياً و ميتاً و على كل حال ، أعوذ بالله من شري نفسي و من شر كل ذي شر ، من شر شياطين الجن و الإنس ، و من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ، و صلى الله على محمد و آله أجمعين )).



14- سورة الحشر لقضاء الحوائج :


نقل عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال : تقرأ (سورة الحشر) لقضاء الحوائج ، و تسهيل الأمور العظيمة لمدة (أربعين يوماً) كل يوم مرة واحدة.
و بها تقضى حاجة المحتاج و يصل إلى مبتغاه و يتيسر عمله .
و إذا فاته يوم فليبدأ من جديد ،و قد عدّه أكثر العلماء من المجربات .



15- قراءة سورة نوح لقضاء الحاجة :


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم : و من قرأها (سورة نوح) و طلب حاجة سهّل الله قضاءها .



16- بعض فوائد سورة المزمل الشريفة 


أ*- للنصر 

من كتب هذه السورة (المزمل) ، وحملها معه ، نُصِرَ أينما ذهب. 


ب*- لتيسير الأعمال المعرقلة

كما وأن قراءة هذه السورة يساعد على تيسير الأعمال المعرقلة . 


ت*- لمعرفة مكان الضائع وعودته 


وإذا أضاع أحد شيئاً فليقرأها (عشرة أيام) كل يوم مرة ، فسيجد ذلك الضائع بعون 

الله تعالى . 



ث*- لمنع الخلاف بين الزوجين 


وإذا كان هناك (خلاف بين الزوج وزوجته ، فليقرأها على شراب (ثلاث مرات) ثم 

يشربانها فيصبحان متحابين عطوفين . 


ج*- للحمل 


وإذا لم يكن لهما ولد فليصوما يومين ، وليغتسلا حين الإفطار ، ثم ليقرأها (مرة 

واحدة) على الماء ، ثم يشرباه وسيرزقان مولوداً . 


ح*- لسداد الديون 


وإذا كان أحد مديـوناً ولم يكن لديه وسيلة لسداد قرضه ، فليداوم على قراءة هذه 

السورة المباركة ، بحيث يقـرأها بعد كل صلاة (مرة واحدة) فيتمكن من أداء الدين 
والخلاص منه. 


خ*- لزوال الألم 


وإذا كان أحد ما لديه ألمٌ في جسده فليقرأ هذه السورة على زيت لوز مر ، وليمسح 

به على جسد المريض فيشفى . 


د*- لجلب الرزق 

وأما إذا كان في ضيق في الرزق فليقرأ هذه السورة (مرة واحدة) كل يوم إلى 

(أربعين يوماً) فسيجد سعة في الرزق . 

ذ*- لرفع السحر 

وإذا كان أحد مسحوراً ، فلتكتب له هذه السورة يوم الأحد ، وليأكلها المسحور ، 

فسيرفع عنه السحر. 

ر*- لقضاء الحوائج والمهمات 

وأيضاً لفتح المهمات تقرأ (أحد عشر يوماً) كل يوم (أحد عشر مرة) بعد صلاة الصبح 

، وقبل انقضاء اليوم الحادي عشر يتحقق مراده وليقرأ كل يوم هذا الدعاء (أحد عشر 
مرة) 
" يا مسبــب سبب ، يا مفتح فتح ، يا مفرج فرج ، يـا مدبر دبر ، يا مسهل سهل ، 
يا ميسر يسر ، يا متمـم تمـم 
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين " . 


17- سورة النبأ لأداء الحج 


من داوم على قراءة سورة (النبأ عم يتساءلون) سنة كاملة (مرة واحدة) كل يوم رزق 

الحج في السنة الثانية . وقد جرب ذلك جمع . 


18- سورة الانفطار لكل عمل معقد 

ختم سورة الانفطار نقل عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال من قرأ هذه السورة 

(الانفطار) لكل عمل معقد (سبعين مرة) خلص منه ، وإذا فعل ذلك المسجون أو الأسير 
نجا ، وإذا كتب آية مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ من هذه 
السورة على جلد سبع وحمله معه أمطرت السماء عليه رزقاً كثيراً ، وربح في 
معاملاته ، بشرط أن يبعدها عنه حين الصلاة . (اسأل الشرع أولاً عن جواز كتابة 
آية قرآنية على جلد سبع مذكر) . 


9- للإصلاح بين المتباغضين ولتفريق الجيوش 

سورة طه من جعلها معه ومضى إلى قوم يريد التزويج زوجوه ، وإن قصد الإصلاح بين 
المتباغضين ألفوا ، وإن مشى بها بين العسكرين افترقوا ، ومن كتبها وشربها ودخل 
على سلطان أمن منه وأدناه . 

10- لإزالة القاضي الظالم وغيره وتنغيص عيشه 

سورة الحج من كتبها ورشها في موضع والٍ أو قاضٍ (ظالم) لم يتهن بعيش فيه إلا أن 

يخرج منه . 


للبيع والشراء ولزيادة الرزق ولكثرة الخير ولنماء التجارة وجلب الزبون . 

- سورة يوسف من كتبها وشربها سهل الله له الرزق من كل أحد . 

- كتابة سورة الحجر وجعلها في الجيب أو العضد لكثرة البيع والمكسب والرزق . 
- كتابة سورة مريم وجعلها في إناء زجاج نظيف في المنزل لكثرة الخير والرزق. 
- من كتب الآيات التالية من سورة فاطر في أربع خرق قطن جديدة طاهرة وجعلها في 
تجارته نمت وربحت وهي إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ 
وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلانِيَةً 
يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ. 
- سورة غافر من كتبها ليلاً وجعلها في دكان كثر زبونه أو بستان كثر ثمره . 
- سورة عبس من حملها أصاب الخير في طريقه وكفي ما أهمه . ومن قرأها على عين قد 
نضبت ثلاثة أيام كل يوم سبعاً غزرت . 

1- لجلب الأحلام الصالحة 

- سورة يس من حملها يكون كثير المنامات الصالحة . 

- سورة الزخرف إن وضعت تحت رأس نائم لم يـر في نومه إلا خيراً . 


2- لجلب محبة الناس وثنائهم وللجاه والهيبة والقبول 

- سورة يوسف من كتبها وجعلها في منزله ثلاثة أيام وأخرجها إلى جدار البيت من 
خارجه ، لم يشعر إلا ورسول السلطان يدعوه إلى نصرته وصار له خطر وجاه . 
- سورة الزمر من جعلها على عضده كان محبوباً في أعين الناس وأثنوا عليه خيراً 
- سورة الدخان من حملها كان مهاباً محبوباً آمناً من شر كل ملك . 
- سورة الأحقاف من كتبها في صحيفة وغسلها بماء زمزم وشربها كان وجيهاً محبوباً 
حافظاً . 
- سورة القمر من كتبها يوم الجمعة وقت صلاة الظهر وجعلها تحت عمامته كان 
محبوباً مقبولاً . 

3- للجائع والعطشان 
- قراءة سورة العاديات تخلص الخائف والولهان والجائع والعطشان والمديون مما 
بهم. 
- سورة الإيلاف إذا قرأها جائع قبل طلوع الشمس سهل الله له من يطعمه . 
- سورة الإخلاص إذا أكثر الجائع والعطشان من ذكر إسم الله تعالى "يا صَمَدْ" 
كفاه الله سبحانه شر الجوع والعطش . 

1-لاستجابة الدعاء 
سورة الكافرون من قرأها عند طلوع الشمس عشراً ثم دعا بما أراد أستجيب دعاؤه . 

2-لإدرار لبن المرأة 
- سورة الحجر من كتبها بزعفران وسقاها لامرأة قليلة اللبن كثر لبنها . 
- سورة يس من سقاها لامرأة كثر لبنها . 
- سورة الفتح إن شربت المرأة ماءها درّ لبنها . 

1- لزوال الهم 
سورة القدر إن قرأها مهموم أو مريض أو مسافر أو مسجون نال مطلبه . 

لتسهيل الولادة ولسلامة الحامل ولحفظ الجنين من الشيطان 
- سورة الذاريات إذا علقت على مُطْلَقة ولدت سريعاً . 
- سورة الواقعة تسهل الولادة تعليقاً وتمنع الفاقة قراءة . 
- سورة الحاقة تحفظ الجنين من كل آفة تعليقاً ، وإذا سقي الجنين منها ساعة وضعه 
زكّاه وحفظ من الهوام والشيطان . 
- سورة الإنشقاق تسهل الولادة تعليقاً ، فإذا وضعت المرأة فانزعها عنها سريعاً 
وقراءتها على الدابة تحفظها ، وعلى اللسعة تسكنها ، وإذا كتبت على حائط منزل 
ذهب هوامه . 
- سورة البلد إذا علقت على الطفل أول ما يولد أمن من النقص . 
- سورة البينة تسلم الحامل إذا شربت من مائها . 

للخطبة والزواج ولتزويج البنات سريعاً 

- سورة طه من جعلها معه ومضى إلى قوم يريد التزويج منهم زوجوه ، وإن قصد 
الإصلاح بين المتباغضين ألفوا . 
- سورة الأحزاب من كتبها في رق ظبي وجعلها في حق في منزله تزوجت بناته سريعاً .


*منقول...* 

*دمتم بخير*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..* 

*وهل هنـآآك دوآء وشفاء أفضل من كلآم الله..!!*
*فبالقرآن ترتاح نفوسنا وتشفى صدورنا* 
*وتستأنس نفوسنــآآ* 

*غـآآليتي ..*
***مناجاة الصابرين***
*كل الشكر لطرحك العظيــــــــــــــم* 
*ووفقنا الله لتلآوته والتدبر في آياته* 
*وجعله شفاء لكل مرض وبلآء*
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

غاليتي رنيم الحب

جعل الله القرآن ربيع قلبك ونور دربك...

اشكرك لمرورك وتركك بصمتك هنا

دمت بخير

نسالكم الدعاء

----------

